# Emergency Vaping



## Modyrts (2/8/18)

So today for my first time in a very long time as i was on my way to work and halfway there (about 20kms from home) did i realise that my tank was empty... 

Now under normal circumstances this would have been fine because every night I select a bottle of ejuice from my stash and pop it into the side pouch of my lunch bag. This morning i wanted to use the dripper for a bit before work so i took it out and forgot to put it back.

Now i was not gnna turn around to go home for a bottle of juice and i wasnt gonna spend R300 for a bottle for one day so I bought a box of stinkies.

After about three i couldnt anymore and a fellow vaper on the office park came to my rescue with a 10ml bottle of juice (picture below) for me which ive never heard of before and which tasted rather awful, but nonetheless he was my hero for the day.

This got me thinking, have any of you ever been in such a situation if so what have you done to get out of it?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (2/8/18)

I can honestly say never i keep a stash in my cars, in the office, and i carry my bag full of supplies. My only issues is that my wife says always asks me “do you need to carry so much just to go to MCD’s” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Modyrts (2/8/18)

jm10 said:


> I can honestly say never i keep a stash in my cars, in the office, and i carry my bag full of supplies. My only issues is that my wife says always asks me “do you need to carry so much just to go to MCD’s”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I have a denim jacket that is perceft for vaping because it has two breast pockets which perfectly fit two 60ml bottles or one 60 and my mech and then an extra inner pocket thats made for a pen but fits an 18650 so every time i go out with mates i usually gear up like that XD

Gonna start keeping an extra bottle in car just in case


Doesnt the heat effect the juice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

I managed two days without when I ran out of juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> I have a denim jacket that is perceft for vaping because it has two breast pockets which perfectly fit two 60ml bottles or one 60 and my mech and then an extra inner pocket thats made for a pen but fits an 18650 so every time i go out with mates i usually gear up like that XD
> 
> Gonna start keeping an extra bottle in car just in case
> 
> ...



It must do. We have to keep juice in a cool, dark place so unless you use undercover parking, it wouldn't be good. I don't know why though ... what is affected - nic, flavour? I'm sure that other peeps could provide more info.


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So today for my first time in a very long time as i was on my way to work and halfway there (about 20kms from home) did i realise that my tank was empty...
> 
> Now under normal circumstances this would have been fine because every night I select a bottle of ejuice from my stash and pop it into the side pouch of my lunch bag. This morning i wanted to use the dripper for a bit before work so i took it out and forgot to put it back.
> 
> ...



Been once without a vape for the evening cause I ran out of juice when I first stopped smoking.

It was a little tough being surronnded by smokers but it was just mind over matter where I just told myself in a few hours I will be home .

Often I go out now in the afternoons or evenings and leave my vape behind purposely cause it is sometimes a mission to carry but as soon as I get home it's the first thing I will grab when i walk in.

It is a slight addiction but no where near as close as a addiction compared to smoking.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> I have a denim jacket that is perceft for vaping because it has two breast pockets which perfectly fit two 60ml bottles or one 60 and my mech and then an extra inner pocket thats made for a pen but fits an 18650 so every time i go out with mates i usually gear up like that XD
> 
> Gonna start keeping an extra bottle in car just in case
> 
> ...


I think u should get a fanny pack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (2/8/18)

I want one of those @Faiyaz Cheulkar where do you get them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> I want one of those @Faiyaz Cheulkar we do you get them


I saw them in a leather goods shop at access park in kenilworth some time ago, if I go there I will check it out for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

I ran into a problem 4 years ago when my coil in my Cyclone RDA broke on my REO so I switched to my Russian 91% on a tube mech and bent down to net a fish and snapped the glass of the tank in my pocket. That was the first and last time I was ever without a vape!

I have a couple of man bags that I never leave home without. A Billet Box is rigged and full and a spare regulated mod and RTA also rigged and full in the man bag. Then spare juice of course. And then my mod I'm actually using. Also in the man bag is my wallet, car keys, cell phone and some tissues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/8/18)

Shortly after I started vaping, my only mod failed - since I was nowhere near any vape shops (in Nigeria), I went back onto cigarettes. On the next trip to SA, my wife brought 2 mods back for me, only to run out of juice eventually and back onto cigarettes. Every wondered why I have so many mods now and lots of juice? I have backup plans from A to Z


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (2/8/18)

Gotta get me one of these. 

Might help cus i go riding often and keeping a vape and bottles of juice on me can be a pain.

Just slip this onto my belt like a mini vape holster

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/8/18)

I have reached a point where I can go out for a few hours without vaping. But I prefer not to . When I smoked I struggled to go more than an hour without a cigarette. Even domestic flights were difficult, not to mention international.

I always carry one spare kit with me plus extra juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have reached a point where I can go out for a few hours without vaping. But I prefer not to . When I smoked I struggled to go more than an hour without a cigarette. Even domestic flights were difficult, not to mention international.
> 
> I always carry one spare kit with me plus extra juice.


Yeah wish me luck when I have to fly to the uk...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anvil (3/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Gotta get me one of these.
> 
> Might help cus i go riding often and keeping a vape and bottles of juice on me can be a pain.
> 
> ...






I use a thigh bag when I go out on the bike (not this exact one but close enough). Holds a phone, wallet, and 2 vapes all in separate compartments so nothing gets damaged. I have used it with almost every bike I have had from a commuter to my current cruiser, and I have taken it on a couple ADV rides as well. It's never been in the way or let me down at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (3/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So today for my first time in a very long time as i was on my way to work and halfway there (about 20kms from home) did i realise that my tank was empty...
> 
> Now under normal circumstances this would have been fine because every night I select a bottle of ejuice from my stash and pop it into the side pouch of my lunch bag. This morning i wanted to use the dripper for a bit before work so i took it out and forgot to put it back.
> 
> ...


 @Modyrts I tried the caramel tobacco in that make and brand...they were selling as clear out at the Pnp for R15 for 10ml lol...didn't taste that bad tho. Glad he sorted you tho! Anything is better than stinkies after a long while of laying off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/8/18)

If I’m going out for a meeting or for the day I take 3 or 4 filled pod systems, in addition to one mod/tank setup with one juice.
One of the reasons I love the Suorin Air so much, is that you can actually leave it in your wallet or pocket due to its small flat shape. Battery life is also excellent considering its small battery capacity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/8/18)

Never. I have vapes and juice everywhere!

At home, at the office, juices lying around in both cars (the crappy ones that could only be improved by some heat exposure). For the first time ever I went out without a vape. I was mortified to drive out the gate to realise I didn't have one on me. I was just going to pick up pizza so it was not a big deal, but it definitely was the most boring ride ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (3/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Never. I have vapes and juice everywhere!
> 
> At home, at the office, juices lying around in both cars (the crappy ones that could only be improved by some heat exposure). For the first time ever I went out without a vape. I was mortified to drive out the gate to realise I didn't have one on me. I was just going to pick up pizza so it was not a big deal, but it definitely was the most boring ride ever.


Thing is, next time you leave the house for quick outing and forget the vape stuff, it will be much less traumatic. And even less the time after, etc. I'm surprised how I can do local (15km radius around home) "shopping" outings (HRH shops, I push trolley/carry shopping/drive) and leave everything at home.

And why you running out for pizza? You probably have a pizza face underneath all the hair which should put everyone in your vicinity off the cuisine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

Anvil said:


> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> I use a thigh bag when I go out on the bike (not this exact one but close enough). Holds a phone, wallet, and 2 vapes all in separate compartments so nothing gets damaged. I have used it with almost every bike I have had from a commuter to my current cruiser, and I have taken it on a couple ADV rides as well. It's never been in the way or let me down at all.




I usually put things in my cutte or bag but obciously a backpack is never ideal for anything. Ill keep my eyes out for these. Thanks man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> If I’m going out for a meeting or for the day I take 3 or 4 filled pod systems, in addition to one mod/tank setup with one juice.
> One of the reasons I love the Suorin Air so much, is that you can actually leave it in your wallet or pocket due to its small flat shape. Battery life is also excellent considering its small battery capacity.



Isnt that a bit overkill? Like one should be enough


----------



## Pixstar (3/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Isnt that a bit overkill? Like one should be enough


I like different flavours, so each setup has a different juice.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (3/8/18)

There was this HIGHLY desputed thing that happened at a substation a block or so from my home. Causing the police to circle and look for perpetrators and a low key eff singsong to break out across the street. Obviously the news was correct to say it was a maintance failure and the municipality office workers to say it was a cable theft that took out 5 substations in the space of a weekend, they must both be correct obviously as this world is an upfront place and everything is exactly how it seems. Anyway 7 days of darkness started. And with that 7 days of 7 random packs of cigarettes started. it wasn't great at first i tried powerbanks to get a few drags at night but they charge slower than my dead grandmother drives. So i went to an engen garage and took up smoking again for a few days

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/18)

Morning Check list

Two mods
Spare batteries 
2 bottles of juice

Only then do i go look for my car keys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (3/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> There was this HIGHLY desputed thing that happened at a substation a block or so from my home. Causing the police to circle and look for perpetrators and a low key eff singsong to break out across the street. Obviously the news was correct to say it was a maintance failure and the municipality office workers to say it was a cable theft that took out 5 substations in the space of a weekend, they must both be correct obviously as this world is an upfront place and everything is exactly how it seems. Anyway 7 days of darkness started. And with that 7 days of 7 random packs of cigarettes started. it wasn't great at first i tried powerbanks to get a few drags at night but they charge slower than my dead grandmother drives. So i went to an engen garage and took up smoking again for a few days



please change your name to IsmokeDaCigarette !

jokes aside, never thought of it this way, having no power for days to charge my shit, I'm too spoilt !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (3/8/18)

vicTor said:


> please change your name to IsmokeDaCigarette !
> 
> jokes aside, never thought of it this way, having no power for days to charge my shit, I'm too spoilt !


I work in PTA and live in Ekurhuleni... short of a national or large regional grid failure, I'm good  even if I have to drive to work to charge over the weekends.

@IVapesDaNicotine - wapadrand transformer? Work was affected but luckily the office park has a genny.




JurgensSt said:


> Morning Check list
> 
> Two mods
> Spare batteries
> ...


That's pretty much what my morning exit routine is becoming.
Vapes * 2 and juices
Batteries
Phone
Laptop Bag
Juices and batteries in laptop bag
Car keys
Teenager

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (3/8/18)

Yeah that one @craigb
but i think its good to be reminded of how bad smokes taste every once in a while. breathing and bp turned back to normal soon after i stopped smoking in the dark so its all good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> There was this HIGHLY desputed thing that happened at a substation a block or so from my home. Causing the police to circle and look for perpetrators and a low key eff singsong to break out across the street. Obviously the news was correct to say it was a maintance failure and the municipality office workers to say it was a cable theft that took out 5 substations in the space of a weekend, they must both be correct obviously as this world is an upfront place and everything is exactly how it seems. Anyway 7 days of darkness started. And with that 7 days of 7 random packs of cigarettes started. it wasn't great at first i tried powerbanks to get a few drags at night but they charge slower than my dead grandmother drives. So i went to an engen garage and took up smoking again for a few days




Happened to me once. Power was out for three days. But i charged my batteries at college. Took my charger with to charge my batteries. The looks on peoples faces when you ealk in with a nightcore i4 and a bunch of green tubes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

craigb said:


> I work in PTA and live in Ekurhuleni... short of a national or large regional grid failure, I'm good  even if I have to drive to work to charge over the weekends.
> 
> @IVapesDaNicotine - wapadrand transformer? Work was affected but luckily the office park has a genny.
> 
> ...




Teenager XD


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (3/8/18)

i need to up my nic im constantly charging batteries or i run out and im rotating 4 3000mah batteries through a mech that eats like a tapeworm on cocaine. Maybe i should use ni-chrome coils but even the larger builds seem to ohm out too low. im on dual ribboned claptons (0.17Ohm) and with the ramp up time im guessing the cores are kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> i need to up my nic im constantly charging batteries or i run out and im rotating 4 3000mah batteries through a mech that eats like a tapeworm on cocaine. Maybe i should use ni-chrome coils but even the larger builds seem to ohm out too low. im on dual ribboned claptons (0.17Ohm) and with the ramp up time im guessing the cores are kanthal




You telling me you go through 4 3000mah batteries a day...


Wow... perhaps your betteries are fried?

I go through about 2 18650s a day at most 3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/18)

A charge cable with adapter in the car works well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (3/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Teenager


The stage of life generally accepted to be between the ages of 13 and 18 (inclusive)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

craigb said:


> The stage of life generally accepted to be between the ages of 13 and 18 (inclusive)



I wanna rate this informative but at the same time im hoping you realise i wasnt asking that... 

I did add a laughing face but it got removed for some reason


----------



## Zenzen (3/8/18)

This happened to me once. Now I use a squanker


----------



## Metal_Geo (3/8/18)

I always have juice somewhere nearby. And assorted things required for vaping. First off the smokes, now off the chocolate (Because vape tastes good!) No batteries or juice = emergency phone call or panic buying at the nearest vape shop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (4/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> There was this HIGHLY desputed thing that happened at a substation a block or so from my home. Causing the police to circle and look for perpetrators and a low key eff singsong to break out across the street. Obviously the news was correct to say it was a maintance failure and the municipality office workers to say it was a cable theft that took out 5 substations in the space of a weekend, they must both be correct obviously as this world is an upfront place and everything is exactly how it seems. Anyway 7 days of darkness started. And with that 7 days of 7 random packs of cigarettes started. it wasn't great at first i tried powerbanks to get a few drags at night but they charge slower than my dead grandmother drives. So i went to an engen garage and took up smoking again for a few days


We stay in the area, and did not even remotely consider stinkies again, maybe just gear up better in future for incase? And yeah, I also go through 3-5 18650/26650s a day. But then again, I am always prepared, also ran a complete household, freezers, 3 fish tanks (zero mortalities), and cooked every night. 
I guess being generation X has its benefits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Gotta get me one of these.
> 
> Might help cus i go riding often and keeping a vape and bottles of juice on me can be a pain.
> 
> ...


nifty...I WANT ... where can I buy one ?


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

vicTor said:


> please change your name to IsmokeDaCigarette !
> 
> jokes aside, never thought of it this way, having no power for days to charge my shit, I'm too spoilt !


got a car charger too = i will not smoke ever again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> nifty...I WANT ... where can I buy one ?


Try wantitall? Or importitall?

Or wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> nifty...I WANT ... where can I buy one ?


Come on S.A.Vape shops - how about bringing a few of these in ,PLEEEZE ?
Costing R414.00 ON ubuy but shipping is only an additional R400.00 ,R 727,00 from Import It All.
Everybody can't afford to sommer import something when we eye'd something on the net , well if I do, I'll have to vape shampoo for the next 3 months as there will be no juice money...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Come on S.A.Vape shops - how about bringing a few of these in ,PLEEEZE ?
> Costing R414.00 ON ubuy but shipping is only an additional R400.00 ,R 727,00 from Import It All.
> Everybody can't afford to sommer import something when we eye'd something on the net , well if I do, I'll have to vape shampoo for the next 3 months as there will be no juice money...




Check amazon? Sometimes theybhave free shipping to South africa and sometimes the shipping soesnt cost much at all.

Bought a few things off there just be careful you buy something that does ship here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

kangerteck kbox mod and the car radio usb outlet.it takes a while to charge but it does the job.or laptop in an an extreme case but the laptop takes longer to charge so thats the last resort.for juice i always got a 10ml high octane on the pedestal.and if i cant take alot of backup mods I take 3 extra batteries and the kbox as the backup and charger.best charger I owned

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> nifty...I WANT ... where can I buy one ?


Maybe check out this from vapeafrica 
https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/coil-master-pbag/ price not to bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah wish me luck when I have to fly to the uk...



@RainstormZA Buy Nicorette - it's most effective. It's actually Nicorette that got me off stinkies - and I used it for 3 years before I started vaping. I still keep Nicorette in the car in case I need it.




The above is from Dischem, but Clicks the big packet for only R160. You would like the Fresh Mint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Buy Nicorette - it's most effective. It's actually Nicorette that got me off stinkies - and I used it for 3 years before I started vaping. I still keep Nicorette in the car in case I need it.
> 
> View attachment 141011
> 
> ...



Be VERY careful with Nicorettes! It was also tried during an unsuccessful attempt at giving up smoking... one hour into the flight I started using them and within 2 minutes I thought I was going to have a heart attack! My heart nearly jumped out of my chest! That is dangerous shit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Buy Nicorette - it's most effective. It's actually Nicorette that got me off stinkies - and I used it for 3 years before I started vaping. I still keep Nicorette in the car in case I need it.
> 
> View attachment 141011
> 
> ...



The problem isnt the nicotene in my case. Its the habit or routine of puffing. I will never buy nicorette or bubblegum bec of my teeth, they are in bad shape as it is and i rather suck on hard boiled candy like sparkles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (6/8/18)

Why the "disagree" @IVapesDaNicotine?


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Be VERY careful with Nicorettes! It was also tried during an unsuccessful attempt at giving up smoking... one hour into the flight I started using them and within 2 minutes I thought I was going to have a heart attack! My heart nearly jumped out of my chest! That is dangerous shit!



@Rob Fisher I chewed Nicorette for 3 years and I'm still here to tell the tale, but yes, they are strong. I used to chain-chew, far exceeding the daily amount. Since I started vaping I can't even chew a whole one - I break it in half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Caramia said:


> We stay in the area, and did not even remotely consider stinkies again, maybe just gear up better in future for incase? And yeah, I also go through 3-5 18650/26650s a day. But then again, I am always prepared, also ran a complete household, freezers, 3 fish tanks (zero mortalities), and cooked every night.
> I guess being generation X has its benefits...


Agreed, but think of noobs who are starting out. My first mistake was not buying extra juice before i started the diy route. With diy, you always have plenty. 

As for batteries, they arent cheap and i buy when budget allows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (6/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed, but think of noobs who are starting out. My first mistake was not buying extra juice before i started the diy route. With diy, you always have plenty.
> 
> As for batteries, they arent cheap and i buy when budget allows.


I completely agree, I started out with a Twisp Aero and then an iJust 2 (and I do budget for batteries every so often), but what does a week's supply of cigarettes cost compared to a battery or two, or even a cheap power bank? 
There are other ways to charge batteries when the power fails, except if one lives on a rock in the middle of the ocean, or is stuck in the middle of the desert, or the bush, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Caramia said:


> I completely agree, I started out with a Twisp Aero and then an iJust 2 (and I do budget for batteries every so often), but what does a week's supply of cigarettes cost compared to a battery or two, or even a cheap power bank?
> There are other ways to charge batteries when the power fails, except if one lives on a rock in the middle of the ocean, or is stuck in the middle of the desert, or the bush, etcetera.


Exactly! At least i didnt cave in to stinkies lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

well as long as you realized what smoking does and how it made you feel and decided to quit for good this time learn from that experience and take precautions for the next time.Most people had a relapse and not all come back from it.I also think that some people were not addicted to nicotine but to the actual tobacco plant and all the other chemicals pumped into it that's why we crave the taste of tobacco flavour even in our e-juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (6/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So today for my first time in a very long time as i was on my way to work and halfway there (about 20kms from home) did i realise that my tank was empty...
> 
> Now under normal circumstances this would have been fine because every night I select a bottle of ejuice from my stash and pop it into the side pouch of my lunch bag. This morning i wanted to use the dripper for a bit before work so i took it out and forgot to put it back.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say that I can go a while without vapeing. I've forgotten my vape and while I'd rather not do without once I'm busy with work I forget about it. It wasn't that way when I smoked though .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

If you can't vape, smoke a cigarette who thinks its going to give you instant cancer??? nobody thats who, if you smoked for 10 years and you smoke one because you could not charge a battery just smoke a cigarette its not some moralfag thing its about maintaining a nicotine addiction. I can be hard on people too, eg. "Vaping is a failure to stop smoking you are weak for falling for nicotine in a new form." "why not just cold turkey like a man?" "And isn't vaping just an excuse to keep taking nicotine?" See i can be a prick too... So before you act all high and mighty, maybe look inward. So i smoked while charging would be nearly impossible so what? i didnt keep smoking, i just did when i could not charge my batteries. But hey people want to feel superior so they judge harshly, well thats fine but that says more about you than it does about me. Atleast im honest and unashamed of it, Like who cares?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

ive written a whole paragraph again and decided to delete it again too. Vaping is a hobby that keeps me off cigarettes most of the time. i enjoy not having to quit nicotine all together. But lets face facts its still chemical addiction not much better than other ones. I get worked up by the pretentiousnous of some of the members here. But im not into running head first into walls talking and being open just to see masks. Most people here are okay and some are even cool but these pretentious people are the worst, how does one overinflate an ego like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/8/18)

@IVapesDaNicotine went 0%nic tryi g to sort out allergies and it had bad really bad repercussions.now I am back on high octane nic.
get yourself a twisp cue or two.It charges in less than 30mins and you can keep it in your pocket.
it also has a closed pod system and ceramic coil which should be safer around oxy tanks.better yet it subsides the cravings and takes it away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @IVapesDaNicotine went 0%nic tryi g to sort out allergies and it had bad really bad repercussions.now I am back on high octane nic.
> get yourself a twisp cue or two.It charges in less than 30mins and you can keep it in your pocket.
> it also has a closed pod system and ceramic coil which should be safer around oxy tanks.better yet it subsides the cravings and takes it away


I need to try those didnt know they charged so fast


----------



## Adephi (7/8/18)

Had a mod broke on me once right in the early days of my vaping journey. Was stuck at work for 4 more hours. Since then I make sure I have 2 mods, 2 spare batteries charged and at least 1 bottle of juice.

I cannot stand the taste of a cig anymore. Let alone the smell. And it makes you stink for up to 2 hours afterwards with the aftertaste that last just as long. Think I will rather quit my nic addiction than go back to stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/8/18)

check it out on the twisp forum and at a kiosk.You can try it before you decide.
this is the device that helped me quit in a weekend when all else failed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Had a mod broke on me once right in the early days of my vaping journey. Was stuck at work for 4 more hours. Since then I make sure I have 2 mods, 2 spare batteries charged and at least 1 bottle of juice.
> 
> I cannot stand the taste of a cig anymore. Let alone the smell. And it makes you stink for up to 2 hours afterwards with the aftertaste that last just as long. Think I will rather quit my nic addiction than go back to stinkies.



simular situation but i had all 4 my mods with me at the time and all my batteries were flat about 5 hours before knock off time


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

I will thanks im on the big cloud chuckers atm. I thought i was going to hate them like the early cigalikes but now its been suggested ill give it a try. Maybe itll be like a sidearm for stealth and the odd charge at a wimpy while i work on the wifi when the power is out. my area's power seems to be off allot. Im new-ish to the area im not used to having outages like this i used to be on a hospitals grid it would just never turn off. I need to move near a hospital again lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> I will thanks im on the big cloud chuckers atm. I thought i was going to hate them like the early cigalikes but now its been suggested ill give it a try. Maybe itll be like a sidearm for stealth and the odd charge at a wimpy while i work on the wifi when the power is out. my area's power seems to be off allot im new to the area



try for free at a kiosk near you.wish I could get paid for promoting this product so much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

The kiosks ive seen were in malls where vaping ist verboten. Maybe ill ask to try one at a local vapeshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> If you can't vape, smoke a cigarette who thinks its going to give you instant cancer??? nobody thats who, if you smoked for 10 years and you smoke one because you could not charge a battery just smoke a cigarette its not some moralfag thing its about maintaining a nicotine addiction. I can be hard on people too, eg. "Vaping is a failure to stop smoking you are weak for falling for nicotine in a new form." "why not just cold turkey like a man?" "And isn't vaping just an excuse to keep taking nicotine?" See i can be a prick too... So before you act all high and mighty, maybe look inward. So i smoked while charging would be nearly impossible so what? i didnt keep smoking, i just did when i could not charge my batteries. But hey people want to feel superior so they judge harshly, well thats fine but that says more about you than it does about me. Atleast im honest and unashamed of it, Like who cares?



Dude Breathe!!!!!! Dont let people get to you and you are right... no one cares its your life and you do you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/8/18)

guys and gals.we are all here for a reason and its a good reason.
we need to pick each other up when we stray.there was a thread that another member said its not good when we see we cant afford new gear and took a break from some of the threads or from the forum(cant remember correctly) so I suggest we edit the post and add the title and add emergency vaping 'help when relapsed'.Thats if the OP is ok with that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (9/8/18)

and here we can give tips to get back on our vaping clouds.please and thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy@321 (9/8/18)

Jeez, its like life in my house
It was a battle of epic proportions between me and my husband.
We both smoked until a few years ago.
then he started to vape and I was the enemy. It was much harder for me to stop smoking and go over to vaping.
I have to admit that there was a lot of times that I would still smoke in between ( he just didn't know)
In the end I took to my own pace and now he says I vape like a slut (can't win any battles here)
My advice to you is not to feel like a failure for smoking. If you are serious about vaping you will always find your way back.
Give yourself time and get your mindset right. Sort out all the hurdles. Rome was not build in one day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

@IVapesDaNicotine 

Just wanna reply to your post from earlier. That came off as a very aggresive post. In all honesty since ive started vaping about three years ago ive probably had at maximum one or two drags from stinkies. I have never fully smoked sincw i started. Ive had hookah multiple times and i suppose that counts as snoking but that purely for social purposes.

Also im pretty sure its not nicotine that gives you lung cancer but rather the tar. Many people such as myself have taken up vaping not to quit the addiction but rather to stop that intake of toxic chemicals and such. I personally love the nicotine. I love vaping. I just didnt like the idea that smoking would possibly kill me. Thats why i took up vaping... and ended up using mechs... ironic right XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/8/18)

@Modyrts don't forget the ammonia in it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (9/8/18)

It is but not limited to the tar there are allot of carcinogens in cigarettes also you'll find things like Arcenic in there https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cigarette_smoke_carcinogens vaping is allot better i agree. Nicotine isn't that bad, but the chemical addiction is pretty heavy even compared to some hard drugs, even if its not that harmful on its own it still controls our emotional state to some degree thats what i mean... lol MeChS R kEwL!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko (3/9/18)

Totally been there,my answer was to get a bottle of R40 Liqua juice from the local China shop...wouldn't normally be too bad except the lowest nicotine levels they have is 12mg :/

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid (3/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> nifty...I WANT ... where can I buy one ?


 @ARYANTO pm sent

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/9/18)

invest in cargo pants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> invest in cargo pants.



I actually have a denim jacket which has perfect pocjets for vaping. The two breast pockets each fit exactly either two bottles of 60ml juice or a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> I actually have a denim jacket which has perfect pocjets for vaping. The two breast pockets each fit exactly either two bottles of 60ml juice or a mod.


problem with jackets are summer. i always forget mine at work or home in summer, if i forget my pants i’ll know about it soon enough.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

